# Gravity falls 10th anniversary



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

Face it, we’re old now, but that doesn’t mean that we’re just gonna forget a timeless masterpiece like this show
We’re probably never going to get a season 3, but that doesn’t mean we can’t appreciate what’s there
I hope you all join this, but I’m going to start a thread of people singing this part of “we’ll meet again” with our regular voices
I’ll start, but I really hope other people will click on this link, record their tribute, hit save, copy the link and put here.
This would be an awesome way to pay homage to one of the best shows of the 2010s, please participate
https://vocaroo.com/


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 12, 2022)

https://voca.ro/13blSHRoRNUD


----------

